# Number of cranes in you city?



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Right now in iner-city Manchester, there is 63 cranes...










you can see about a 5th of them on this pic.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

a couple in a pond by the house.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Kinda hard to find out that number.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Is there a point to this?


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

There are at least 60 highrises U/C in Toronto, you could add a couple dozen more for the low-rises and multiple cranes for each project.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Kinda hard to find out that number.



I agree. Umm 700 000 cranes. Seriously I dont know


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

I get your point!! It's good to see some other cities in the UK developing besides London. The UK is so London-centric that you must feel like you're in the wilderness if you don't live in greater london.

Go Manchester and the rest of non-London UK!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

I think 10 or 12 in San Diego. Most for mid-rise construction. But in a year most will be for the big projects Im talking 20 something cranes...which I know is nothing in the larger cities...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Some developments have more than 1 crane. For Toronto.. I have no idea. Everything is booming.. Old Toronto, North York, Scarborough. Condos everywhere.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I found this in one of Are Be's posts:

*There are currently more than 130 condominium buildings under construction in the GTA, representing 28,000 units.*

And that's just residential condominiums.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The cities with the biggest number of cranes in the world are Dubai and Shanghai.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

^^ Why is it that no matter what the subject matter is someone from Dubai has always got to push their "fantastic" city on us. You usually find that kind of behavior from people who have an inferiority complex!!


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

AltinD said:


> The cities with the biggest number of cranes in the world are Dubai and Shanghai.


come on guys, i want figures! i'm not bragging i just want them for comparisons sake.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

There are probably between 25 and 30 cranes around Calgary, with probably 85% of them around the downtown core. That number is going to increase soon.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Kids in the riot said:


> come on guys, i want figures! i'm not bragging i just want them for comparisons sake.


How do find the exact figure?

Chicago probably has the 3rd in the US, probably beside NYC(not sure) or Miami.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

We keep a crane count thread, but i suppose if you've not had one from the beginning, then it's its pretty hard to figure it out!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Accordind to an article i read , Dubai comes second place after Shanghai with 15% of the worlds total number of cranes.

I know the article is out there somewhere , you do the research , i`m busy doing lots of projects for college  i am 100% sure you will find it out there.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i couldn't find it as well.
the only thing i could find was some article saying dubai has more cranes than the whole of canada and dubai has more cranes per sqft than any other city in the world.
but both were quite old.
see burj dubai thread for links.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Could count some 40 for Riga (not being in the city currently) but should be a lot more...
That Manchester picture is very impressive!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Not sure how useful this thread is, really.....


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

A little more than 40 highrises under construction in Chicago. Some don't have cranes, some have two, and there are other low-rises that have cranes with them.

So maybe 40?


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

New York, my city, probably has 500 haha. All over the place, one's that I don't even see because they're in far flung boroughs


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Not many. Just a few thousand in Mumbai i reckon.


----------

